

Nokia WebGL Earth with 3d terrain and textured buildings - bd
http://maps3d.svc.nokia.com/webgl/

======
Geee
That's some very amazing stuff. Be sure to zoom in some of those cities marked
on the map.

------
muro
amazing, especially some places like Vienna or New York.

